# Interesting plant



## dodidoki (May 27, 2021)

In bud.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

What is it?


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2021)

Papilio-laoticus.


----------



## Martin (May 27, 2021)

Oha!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2021)

interesting


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Papilio-laoticus.


Looks like it’s blooming on small plant? What is size of plant? I saw pics with plants flower like big gratrixianums at 40 cm.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 27, 2021)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## dodidoki (May 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Looks like it’s blooming on small plant? What is size of plant? I saw pics with plants flower like big gratrixianums at 40 cm.


Leslie, it is a fairly big plant, about 50 cm ls.I will save pollen, I have another one, if 2nd plant in bloom, I will make sibross for propagation purpuses.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 28, 2021)

Ah the picture perspective was tricky to assess. Then it is as expected!


----------



## GuRu (May 30, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Papilio-laoticus.



Istvan, congrats and how did you manage to get such plant ?


----------



## dodidoki (May 30, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Istvan, congrats and how did you manage to get such plant ?


My friend was in Thailand last year and sent me a message that he saw some plants on local flower market for sale.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)

One year to bloom from market is an achievement! Please take spike and flower formation updates and pics? It’s never been documented. Thanks


----------



## GuRu (May 31, 2021)

Istvan, don't talk about the origin of this plant too loudly......otherwise you are the first candidate to talk with Tiffany about CITES.


----------



## Guldal (May 31, 2021)

Sign me up for the offspring!    

Ps. I'm glad you are not saying, that your friend dug the plant out himself! 

Pps. And head to Rudolf's advice: a raid on the greenhouse is an experience, one could live without!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2021)

This plant is tissue cultured !


----------



## GuRu (May 31, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This plant is tissue cultured !



Of course Leslie, it is !!


----------



## dodidoki (May 31, 2021)

I don t like to be a cites Saint.But just imagine a similar situation.One of your friend was walking in a flower market in Thailand and sent a question about buying some plant.A said of course, yes.But I will try to save pollen from weaker plant, just in bud, to the second, stronger plant for propagation.Just similar cooperation, I sent Mark pollen from wentworthianum for propagation, too.I think, this outways of law of CITES can be the real way for saving these species from extinction.Honestly i think authorities just **** on these problems. Laws say that trade of plants is forbidden, but how about local collecting, tradeing or destroying forests for industrial purpuses?


----------



## musa (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow! Looking forward to the flower!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I don t like to be a cites Saint.But just imagine a similar situation.One of your friend was walking in a flower market in Thailand and sent a question about buying some plant.A said of course, yes.But I will try to save pollen from weaker plant, just in bud, to the second, stronger plant for propagation.Just similar cooperation, I sent Mark pollen from wentworthianum for propagation, too.I think, this outways of law of CITES can be the real way for saving these species from extinction.Honestly i think authorities just **** on these problems. Laws say that trade of plants is forbidden, but how about local collecting, tradeing or destroying forests for industrial purpuses?


You are right in every aspect. We who have access to rare plants should continue to propagate before they are forever lost.

CITES needs a revamp to allow hobbyists, breeders and institutions to continue our propagation. Even the originator of the CITES draft (Seiden.) knew it failed but was too late to stop or change it. The mole hill suddenly became a mountain.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 1, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I don t like to be a cites Saint.But just imagine a similar situation.One of your friend was walking in a flower market in Thailand and sent a question about buying some plant.A said of course, yes.But I will try to save pollen from weaker plant, just in bud, to the second, stronger plant for propagation.Just similar cooperation, I sent Mark pollen from wentworthianum for propagation, too.I think, this outways of law of CITES can be the real way for saving these species from extinction.Honestly i think authorities just **** on these problems. Laws say that trade of plants is forbidden, but how about local collecting, tradeing or destroying forests for industrial purpuses?



Istvan, I stated here several times that CITES doesn't save one endangered plant/orchid from extinction due to local collectors and cutting down the habitats/rainforest. Therefore I'm completely on your side. The problem is.....authorities will see it another way and as long as CITES rules not have been changed.....be cautious.
Anyway, good luck with your plant and maybe there will be an artificial propagation.


----------



## TropiCool (Jun 2, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I don t like to be a cites Saint.But just imagine a similar situation.One of your friend was walking in a flower market in Thailand and sent a question about buying some plant.A said of course, yes.But I will try to save pollen from weaker plant, just in bud, to the second, stronger plant for propagation.Just similar cooperation, I sent Mark pollen from wentworthianum for propagation, too.I think, this outways of law of CITES can be the real way for saving these species from extinction.Honestly i think authorities just **** on these problems. Laws say that trade of plants is forbidden, but how about local collecting, tradeing or destroying forests for industrial purpuses?


Or building houses on top of them, or burning down the entire habitat to plant oil palms, or soya?


----------



## Guldal (Jun 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Even the originator of the CITES draft (Seiden.) knew it failed but was too late to stop or change it. The mole hill suddenly became a mountain.


I have it from a very reliable source, who was befriended with the late Gunnar Seidenfaden, that the Danish department for agriculture had prepared a case against him, because of the import of a couple of plants sent to him by estimeed thai botanists, so that he could properly describe them (i.e. the orchids were no name species, which I guess would have made correct paperwork nigh impossible).
Totally unperpetubed by the noble and just causes for the import the department was unwavering in its intention to press charges for the breach of CITES regulations - the case wasn't dropped untill the then Minister for the Environment personally intervened and put a stop to the utter madness. For Ch.... sake, the man was an icon for the protection and preservation of endangered species - and 'A561 Gunnar Seidenfaden', one of two ships in the Danish navy with the explicit task of surveying and guarding the marital environment, is named after him!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 3, 2021)

TropiCool said:


> Or building houses on top of them, or burning down the entire habitat to plant oil palms, or soya?


Or in Spotsylvania County, VA, 10 square miles of forest was clear cut to install the largest solar facility on the east coast. Not so VA residents could get subsidies and pay less for power, but so Microsoft, Apple and Univ. Of Richmond can meet their “green”quota for subsidies. No benefit at all to the local economy whose backyards’ this is in. As a matter of fact our electricity rates will rise as much as 30% over the next 20 years because on the days the sun does not shine, the energy has to be provided by our nuclear power plant to make up. This 10 square miles of forested land had a couple of endangered plants and animals, one of which was a very small orchid (sorry I can’t remember what it was). But never fear, the solar company will protect these tiny plants from their bulldozers!!! Sure they will, but enough said!!


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 3, 2021)

Guldal said:


> I have it from a very reliable source, who was befriended with the late Gunnar Seidenfaden, that the Danish department for agriculture had prepared a case against him, because of the import of a couple of plants sent to him by estimeed thai botanists, so that he could properly describe them (i.e. the orchids were no name species, which I guess would have made correct paperwork nigh impossible).
> Totally unperpetubed by the noble and just causes for the import the department was unwavering in its intention to press charges for the breach of CITES regulations - the case wasn't dropped untill the then Minister for the Environment personally intervened and put a stop to the utter madness. For Ch.... sake, the man was an icon for the protection and preservation of endangered species - and 'A561 Gunnar Seidenfaden', one of two ships in the Danish navy with the explicit task of surveying and guarding the marital environment, is named after him!


Madness...☹☹☹All of nurseries who trade with plants belonging under law protection have to recultivate plants back to the wild in South America.I saw pics at Ecugenera about replanting cattleya maximas onto forest trees and bessaes onto wet rocks.There is no any effort for recultivation or propagation in Asia just destroying, collecting and illegal smuggleing.So unfortunately i can not see any other ways for propagation just out of law at this moment. Only thing what cites authorities can do putting a species from vulnerable to endangered state, or to cr or to extincted state.What can we do with that????


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2021)

Solar plants have storage batteries.


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 4, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Solar plants have storage batteries.


Yes, but the batteries were limited because of the fire hazard and environmental impact of the batteries as this enormous facility backs up to homes in many areas. And because if it’s size, getting emergency equipment in quickly is a challenge should a fire occur.


----------

